
Emails: Clinton sought secure smartphone, rebuffed by NSA - runesoerensen
http://bigstory.ap.org/260d4ff55af34d969a2e27ae8d8f1c7b
======
runesoerensen
This seems to be the relevant email exchange (pdf)
[http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/JW-v...](http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/JW-v-State-Hillary-BB-NSA-IAD-00646.pdf)

------
hackuser
In 2009, the government couldn't even provide the Secretary of State with a
secure handheld. It would be great to hear some background on it from someone
with actual direct knowledge of such things (i.e., not more speculation from
the rest of us).

